# Open campsites in Peloponnese March 2012



## dmellinger (Mar 5, 2012)

Can anyone advise me of campsites which are open in Peloponnese now? Thank you, Dave.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Have a look at this campsite - open all year - www.koronicamping.com


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

These two are:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=5293

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=5305

though with the first one I'd check just before you travel as they are a little quirky ! In fact, I think, given the current situation in Greece, I might check any site before visiting and not assume it is open at all.

G


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

We enjoyed Caming Triton II a few miles outside Nafplio.

Nafplio itself is a lovely town with many places to eat and drink. The nearest village to the site is Drepano (5 min walk).

Barry and Ruth


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Limini bay you can wild camp there and the local taverna has water and toilets for use,it is polite to ask and even have a meal there. A few miles North of Limini bay there is a disused quarry in the hills just off a hairpin bend which has a magical view of the sunset out to sea.


----------



## Bovisand (Jan 16, 2008)

"Limini bay you can wild camp there"

Bigfoot, can you let me know were this is ?


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

It is on the western peninsula in the Mani. I will dig out the map and give more detail later today,just going out.


----------

